# Solitary Degu help needed.



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

One of my lovely degus passed away a couple of day, so after researching finding a new companion, I found a younger one was better. So I purchased two Degu at £20 each, these are about four month old she said. However, they're boxing to a large degree when put together. Any opinions as one of the new ones is a bit agressive too and has bit my bf more than once.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you know the sexes?


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

I _think_ they're all male. The adult definately is, as is the deceased. 
The other two are the same sex as each I'd say, but through DIY internet googling sexing, I'd say both male. The pet shop people weren't exactly knowledgable.

The research I did did say males will be fine together, and I was most paranoid that the new ones were going to be male and female, leaving me with 2.1 =S


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

how long did you have the adult males together before the passing away of one and how old were they?

males should only be kept together when young or at an old age. when any squabbling starts that is when you seperate them. some put up with each other for longer but the fighting is inevitable. if you keep any females then having two or more males together will certainly end with losses even if the females are out of sight.

by all accounts you seem to have males for sure what with the bouts occurring so you need to get them parted.

the habitat you keep the males in can also have a bearing on their aggression too if in a too small abode.

for the quiet life you should have bought females :2thumb:. plus you should never buy degu from a pet shop either, tis always best from a breeder so you know what your getting. when bought young and given plenty of attention (a must with these inquisitive and intelligent critters) you will be rewarded with a truly wonderous pet.

p.s. never been bitten by any of my tribes over the years but have been by one from a ............. :devil:

nic


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, I only know of one breeder in an area close enough I could pick them up, and that _is_ the pet shop.
My previous pair of degus had lived together for at least a year as far as I'm aware. We haven't had them all that long, maybe a few months or so, but the previous owner had kept them together for at least 9 months, and she'd gotten them together too. I should imagine they had been together for their whole lives.
I had read this though "A natural group for a degu in the wild would consist of a few females and only one or two males (usually who have been together from birth), so introducing female degus to males (for breeding purposes) is going to be a little easier than introducing adult males to other adult males." which said to me that if I didn't want to breed, males would be the option, and it would be possible.

I'm not looking for the easiest option here though, I'm looking for the one that doesn't have me breeding degus, and allows my Degu to have friends and not be solitary.

Also, I've never been bitten by them, my bf has, but he gets bitten more often than me in general, lol.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I have recently introduced 4 young boys to my 2 older guys (ambitious, I know :lol2 and have had the same issues with boxing, lots of squealing etc, but I've tried to let them get on with it as much as possible. Most of the issue has been sorting out dominance, which is to be expected with so many together. I've only separated when they've taken it a bit too far or the fight has gone on for what I'd consider too long, in which case I use a garden spray bottle and spray the fighting 'goos with a stream of water. That breaks them up and they go their separate ways.

I've found that scattering the food as opposed to feeding from bowls has helped a lot. All war breaks loose if all of the food is in one place!

How big is your cage? As that can influence introductions massively. 

And also what have you done between getting the new degus and introducing them? It's recommended that you swap bedding between the cages for a few days, sit their cages next to each other so they can smell/hear/see each other, and also swap their dust baths around so they all smell the same. Then they should be introduced on neutral ground before being placed into a thoroughly cleaned cage. : victory:


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

The solitary Degu is in a 3 story rat cage, and the 2 younger ones are in a separate cage which is a large hamster cage (their temporary home).
I've been using a tub as a neutral introduction place as I thought it'd be better for them in there, and unlike in the cage, I can reach them easily to separate them. The solitary degu and youngsters have their cages right next to each other too.
I don't need to rush intros obviously, but I do need to have a plan set in my head. Will try switching bedding later and then switching dust baths.
Thanks for the advice, just paranoid that if I put them in the big cage, they'll start fighting and I won't be able to reach them to save them.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

thanks, i assumed this was the scenerio with the two. bloody pet shops eh !!. i bought 2 brothers from a petshop too originaly which were already at each others throat but was told they were just playin. asked a few questions about their needs an such and was nearly laughing with the advice given. this was at a time when degu were not known well in the pet trade, but still........

another (costly) option is to have the male neutered and have a couple of ladies with him.

@loveforlizards. good luck with that lot together. you will certainly end up with dead degu. spray bottle, intervening, etc.. remember you won't be there 24/7 to keep them in check.
all points you suggest there will be suffice for introducing a female.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SabreRose said:


> The solitary Degu is in a 3 story rat cage, and the 2 younger ones are in a separate cage which is a large hamster cage (their temporary home).
> I've been using a tub as a neutral introduction place as I thought it'd be better for them in there, and unlike in the cage, I can reach them easily to separate them. The solitary degu and youngsters have their cages right next to each other too.
> I don't need to rush intros obviously, but I do need to have a plan set in my head. Will try switching bedding later and then switching dust baths.
> Thanks for the advice, just paranoid that if I put them in the big cage, they'll start fighting and I won't be able to reach them to save them.


How big is the rat cage?

You want a relatively large space for introductions so they can get away from others if need be, then when they're happy enough in there all together give the cage a thorough clean (so it doesn't smell of either of them) and put them all in together, and have a spray bottle on hand just in case any fights break out. Should be fine once they're happy enough together in the neutral grounds : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> @loveforlizards. good luck with that lot together. you will certainly end up with dead degu. spray bottle, intervening, etc.. remember you won't be there 24/7 to keep them in check.
> all points you suggest there will be suffice for introducing a female.


So far, so good. After the initial 4-5 days they settled and, after a couple of weeks together, there's a clear cut 'order' between them all. 

I've a handful of experience with various animals and introductions, including that of large groups, and know it can work successfully. If there's signs of break down, and I know there will be some scuffling once the younger boys get a little older, then of course they will be separated, but we're more than happy with where we are right now. Bit of a sweeping statement to make, but there we go. :whistling2:


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

May have to look into returning these guys then, I feel really bad for them though. =( Do not want a dead degu on my hands, and this might be out of my depth with these guys. I can have a word with them about exchanging these boys for two girls from their next litter (who I believe are about 3 weeks now).
But how young do I want them (8 weeks is best for babies right, but 6-8 weeks is what is suggested as best introduction)?
How much would neutering be?

To be honest, I'm sure this would work, but I don't believe I have the experience needed to make it actually happen. 
My cage is "about 4 foot, 4 x 1 x3". At least, that's my bfs reckoning on it.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

SabreRose said:


> The solitary Degu is in a 3 story rat cage


that cage will be suffice for 3 if you get to that stage of husbandry but you need to make flooring for all the mesh levels. you can't have degu running around on metal bars/mesh.
for feeding have a bowl for each occupant due to the "joey doesn't share food" rule for degu in general.
just in case you maybe interested Degus pictures by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket that has some pics that may help you with additional footnotes of my husbandry of degu. if you can get to a library then get a book or two on their care. the one to find is by barron's. tis old but wealth of info to be had.

good luck with the upkeep.

nic



LoveForLizards said:


> *I've a handful of experience with various animals and introductions, including that of large groups*


what type/make cage do you keep 6 degu in?
i really don't understand the unnecessary act of spraying water at a degu. if you don't place them in an unnatural scenerio you won't have to upset them even further do you not think !!. degu hide from the rain so why should you punish them that way. bad practice that.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> what type/make cage do you keep 6 degu in?
> i really don't understand the unnecessary act of spraying water at a degu. if you don't place them in an unnatural scenerio you won't have to upset them even further do you not think !!. degu hide from the rain so why should you punish them that way. bad practice that.


It's a handmade 60cm x 120cm x 2m cage, with semi-permanent run attached to the outside.

Using a bottle sprayer is actually a method recommended and used by many. I'm not drowning the things, and it is not 'punishment'.

Unnatural scenario? Oh, please. :lol2:

I'll refrain from replying to any of your posts in future, for reasons I won't post on the public board. :whistling2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

SabreRose said:


> One of my lovely degus passed away a couple of day, so after researching finding a new companion, I found a younger one was better. So I purchased two Degu at £20 each, these are about four month old she said. However, they're boxing to a large degree when put together. Any opinions as one of the new ones is a bit agressive too and has bit my bf more than once.


I found this page really useful (link below) when I've had to introduce degu's in the past, my boys took bloody ages but eventually got to the point where they were happily cohabiting. Hopefully you are successful with your guys! 

Guide to Introducing New Degus


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

s6t6nic6l, yeah, I'm aware of this. The cage has a rubbish layer of carboard atm that I'm going to replace with wood, although what will have to wait until I find what would is both safe and good.




Serenity's_Fall said:


> I found this page really useful (link below) when I've had to introduce degu's in the past, my boys took bloody ages but eventually got to the point where they were happily cohabiting. Hopefully you are successful with your guys!
> 
> Guide to Introducing New Degus


That's the guide I was trying to use! Does this mean it's accurate enough? Not sure whether to keep trying with the babies, who are now trying to box at the adult through the cage bars, or try and exchange them for females.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

How long have you had the new ones? As I've known it to take many weeks sometimes even months for introductions (sadly some never work). My boys took all in all about 2 months before I could happily leave them together in their cage without any worries, it can be a very very slow process.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

I'm guessing with you saying you have 2 seperate cages you were using the introducing pups method? If yours are roughly 4 months old as mentioned in your first post that won't work and you'll need to use the introducing an adult method, the pup method is only really suitable for very young ones up to about 8 weeks old as mentioned on the website. I used the adult method with my boys with great success (1 boy was a year old, the other 2 were 5-6 months old at the time).


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

Not had them long, few days at the most, but I'm trying to work out my plan rather than mess it up at the start.
I can't split my cage unfortunately, as I haven't any mesh to do so. That's why I was leaving them in separate cages, with the plan to switch their bedding round later, then their baths, and then themselves.

I just need to know it's possible, that I'm not about to mess it up with them, and that I'm fine with males.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

SabreRose said:


> s6t6nic6l, yeah, I'm aware of this. The cage has a rubbish layer of carboard atm that I'm going to replace with wood, although what will have to wait until I find what would is both safe and good.


pinewood, and have extra for when soiled or chewed. don't use ply or OSB(strand type).


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

SabreRose said:


> Not had them long, few days at the most, but I'm trying to work out my plan rather than mess it up at the start.
> I can't split my cage unfortunately, as I haven't any mesh to do so. That's why I was leaving them in separate cages, with the plan to switch their bedding round later, then their baths, and then themselves.
> 
> I just need to know it's possible, that I'm not about to mess it up with them, and that I'm fine with males.


Ahh right, if you have only had them a few days I wouldn't worry too much at this stage, the boxing when you put them together is normal, especially at such an early stage, it's their way of working out dominance. As long as they aren't "properly" fighting and biting/trying to rip chunks off each other I wouldn't be too worried, eventually they will sort out their hierarchy and who's dominant etc. 

It is possible to introduce males and I wouldn't worry too much about messing it up, just take it slowly and you should be fine. Obviously if you would feel happier/more comfortable introducing females and the breeder is happy to exchange them than that's your choice, I would make sure to get your boy neutered first though to avoid any "accidents" if you do decide do go down that route.

If you decide to keep the males, you should be ok doing it with two seperate cages, but it may take a little more time than it would with them all in a seperated larger cage. 

Whichever you choose I really hope the introductions go well for you and you have a happy degu group soon :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

SabreRose said:


> s6t6nic6l, yeah, I'm aware of this. The cage has a rubbish layer of carboard atm that I'm going to replace with wood, although what will have to wait until I find what would is both safe and good.


Hemp is also good for degu's, I had mine on this after switching from pine as one of my boys was allergic to pinewood. :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hemp is also good for degu's, I had mine on this after switching from pine as one of my boys was allergic to pinewood. :2thumb:


what was the reaction there ?

however you go with the covering remember to provide plenty of wood elsewhere for them to gnaw at, as this is very important too(dental needs). you will find plenty of toys/chews at [email protected] that are safe for degu.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

s6t6nic6l said:


> what was the reaction there ?
> 
> however you go with the covering remember to provide plenty of wood elsewhere for them to gnaw at, as this is very important too(dental needs). you will find plenty of toys/chews at [email protected] that are safe for degu.


Respiratory reaction, apparently some goo's are more sensitive than others. I switched him to hemp to avoid his respiratory problems getting any worse. Had goo's before on pinewood with no issues though, he was the first to have any reaction.


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

Will try either of them then thanks. =)

Is "[email protected]" [email protected]?
Also, what sorts of woods can I just throw in there? Been giving them safe toys obviously, but is there any cheap substitute for them to demolish so I can spend more on toys and less on chews? Chewing is the one thing I'd overlooked tbh.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

SabreRose said:


> Will try either of them then thanks. =)
> 
> Is "[email protected]" [email protected]?
> Also, what sorts of woods can I just throw in there? Been giving them safe toys obviously, but is there any cheap substitute for them to demolish so I can spend more on toys and less on chews? Chewing is the one thing I'd overlooked tbh.


To be honest I never used to bother too much with toys and just gave them loads of wood to chew on, they seem to really enjoying chewing the bark off things lol. I mostly used willow as that seemed their favourite for "bark stripping" and you can buy this from [email protected] but also from B&Q, the benefit of getting it from the latter being you get a lot more for your money. Hazel, hawthorn, apple and pear tree wood are ok, you can collect these as fallen branches from hedgerows/parks etc or from people cutting branches off their trees just make sure no pesticides have been used on the tree. Can't remember any other safe ones off the top of my head but again degutopia have a list of toxic woods, so i guess as long as you avoid anything on there it should be ok I think... Degu Toxic Woods List 

Edit: almost forgot, natural rope is good for chewing too and it's also good as you cna set it up in the cage to make climbing frames/walkways etc, I recently got some for my mice from here but am sure it can easily be found elsewhere (i was just too lazy to look at the time lol!) http://www.ratrations.com/rope-c-55.html?zenid=d78425cc6fdf466eb4b371e48618a5f3
http://www.degutopia.co.uk/degutoxic.htm


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the list, will nip into b+q asap. =)

Thanks so much for that site!! Been searching for ages for rope, but everything seems to be a tenner for a little toy rather than just rope, or that cheap dodgy plastic blue stuff, which I wouldn't put in with any animal! My rats and degus will love you! And maybe even my mice if I can work out a way to get it in their cage nicely!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Respiratory reaction, apparently some goo's are more sensitive than others. I switched him to hemp to avoid his respiratory problems getting any worse. Had goo's before on pinewood with no issues though, he was the first to have any reaction.


ok. thanks. how did you get to determine it was the pinewood that was the cause. vet, process of elimination or just observation.

i see aspen is on the list but as always been used as a chew stick for many a year for degu with no problems as i'm aware of.

should have said with the wood option, but you need to remove the cardboard soon as due to the chemicals used in the binding. this also goes for the tubing in paper towel rolls as some use as a tunnel/plaything for them but they too can be dangerous as they contain ink residue and are mostly from recycled paper that may contain harmful contaminants.
just notes to keep in mind for your/their benefit : victory:

nic


----------



## SabreRose (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, so switched over the degus cages for a while, then put them back for a while. Now I've just tried putting them together in a 3 foot fish tank.

Got a huge problem, the solitary male's tried his usual "I'm gonna hump you" and they've fought a bit over it. Then they had a fight that to me just looked like a flurry of fur, and I've separated them again. But checking over my baby, he's got split ear (nothing serious, like a lot of street cats get) but also teeth marks down his back including one near his other ear. I've cleaned up the blood, and put him in with his brother who he's fine with, and come on here to ask for advice... so.... Help???? O.O


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Before introducing Degus, it's always advised that you have a period whereby their placed in another cage, close to your original one, so that they can get used to eachother scent over a few weeks, then it's a gradual introduction from there. Males should never be housed together unless they've been together since a young age. A male with a harem of females, or soley a group of females, works best.
:2thumb:


----------

